# Looking for fist fountain pen



## cowchaser (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking at making my first fountain pen. Really don't know much about them other than what I read here on the forums. Thinking a Jr. Gent II for a first. When I say I don't know much that includes how to put ink into them ect... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 4, 2008)

Dustin, the Jr. Gent would be fine, putting ink in is a snap, (as in just snapping a cartridge onto the nib, and I'm praticing how to grind a nib now myself if you get your butt down here I can show you how to change a nib etc. The balls in your court![}]




> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> Looking at making my first fountain pen. Really don't know much about them other than what I read here on the forums. Thinking a Jr. Gent II for a first. When I say I don't know much that includes how to put ink into them ect... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 5, 2008)

Well Roy I am off next week. You going to be around? If so I will see if I can't make it down that way.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 5, 2008)

Dustin, I should be here next week after 12 noon except friday,sat. and sun. Also will be here tomorrow and the week end as we have no show this weekend.





> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> Well Roy I am off next week. You going to be around? If so I will see if I can't make it down that way.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 5, 2008)

If you guys want to meet in the middle, let me know, we'll do lunch!


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey lunch sounds great to me. Roy if your interested just let us know. I'm always up for lunch.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 5, 2008)

Let me know what day, I can taste those Cattlemens Steak house hamburgers now mmmmmmgood.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 5, 2008)

Guy's Wed. is out for me just got told by LOML that I have an Eye Dr. Appointment that day.


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 5, 2008)

Same for me on the 10th so that's Tues. and Wed. Guess this is narrowing down quickly


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I'm good for any day, so jut let me know! Hey Dustin, I may also have a surprise ready for you! Pick it up in person and save the shipping costs.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

Dustin, If you'll meet me at Shawnee Lowes at 11:00-11:30AM on Monday I'll take you to Pauls in OKC and then we can drive back and get some shop time in after lunch.


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds great to me. I will email you and have you give me the directions to where I am going. 

Paul I think I know what that surprise may be and it is worth a trip to OKC on it's own. I will email you also.


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 7, 2008)

Baron or Sedona. 

Much fewer problems, long track record, easier to make (the nib barrel does not taper so you can't goof the bushings even if you tried), easier to modify. 


I have given up on the Jr Gent II for now for plating pitting reasons and because I see several of them where the thread have cut into the nib holder's plating. See that thread in the "penturning" forum.


----------

